# To sell or not to sell?



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

I know this is a personal decision I will have to make but I'd like to know if any of you have been here before. 
I am looking at purchasing several new hand guns. The quandary is; I have several long guns that I haven't used for years that I am considering selling to help finance the new handguns. Financially, I don't need to sell anything to purchase additional guns but I just wonder why I am keeping guns I don't use. Would any of you consider selling a firearm? 
My gut feeling is to keep and never sell as they are something that may be hard to replace in the future. 

Steve


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

I always sell before I buy something new. It helps with the cash flow, and it avoids accumulating an arsenal that your widow will need to get rid of someday.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Some will tell you to never sell any firearm. I sell and buy guns all the time. There have been times when I have regretted selling a particular firearm. But, I got over it and continue to sell as many as I tend to buy. 

My inventory changes quite often. There are some firearms that I have, that I know that I will continue to have for many years to come. But, the day will come that they will part ways and go to belong to someone else. 

But to answer your question, it's one that only you can make and live with. I would never try and tell you what to do. All I can do, is tell you what I have done.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

All you can do is speculate regret,and it isn't easy.I've traded and sold quite a few off but I really regret 2,a 10" bull barrel Ruger MKII and a Dan Wesson model 15 HVR pistol pack.The Ruger was rifle accurate and the DW is worth 10x what I paid for it.An heirloom is almost a definite no.

If it isn't something I'm attatched to and don't think it will be discontinued and the price skyrockets if I want to replace it,I'll part with it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

My mistake was selling a few guns to a dealer only because I didn't want to place an ad, and would have no idea who I was selling them to. The last thing I would want is for some "puke" to buy them and use them in a crime especially if death or serious bodily injury to an innocent person was the result. This was back in the early 90's before the internet and sites such as "gunbroker" did not exist. Now with many states allowing "concealed carry" I would only sell to an individual who has a valid permit along with proof that they in fact are the individual who has the permit. In Arizona the individuals picture is not on the permit, just weight, height, sex, color of eyes and hair and date of birth. In that case I would also ask to see a drivers license. That being said this is my own personal decision and would not be in favor of universal background checks for all private sales as this could lead to a national registration system.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I had one of these that I bought new back in 1977. Paid $350.00 for it at the time. For some reason, I sold it about a year later. Still can't remember why.

I'm thinking I should have kept it...........:watching:

Dan Wesson Pistol Pack 357 : Revolvers at GunBroker.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> Some will tell you to never sell any firearm. I sell and buy guns all the time. There have been times when I have regretted selling a particular firearm. But, I got over it and continue to sell as many as I tend to buy.
> 
> My inventory changes quite often. There are some firearms that I have, that I know that I will continue to have for many years to come. But, the day will come that they will part ways and go to belong to someone else.
> 
> But to answer your question, it's one that only you can make and live with. I would never try and tell you what to do. All I can do, is tell you what I have done.


+100

I have done the same. I only sorta miss one over all the years (that i couldn't get back). And, even then, it's not a humongous issue.

I have owned some of the same model guns more than once, if I really missed one. You can always get repurchase a current production gun again if you really, really have to have it again.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Only one time have I ever sold or traded off a gun that I didn't sometime later wish I had it back. With that in mind I've adopted a "buy and hold" firearms investment strategy. If they are paid for they aren't eating anything so I'm going to keep them. Your mileage may vary but that's the way I handle the situation you are dealing with.


----------



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

AdamSmith said:


> I always sell before I buy something new. It helps with the cash flow, and it avoids accumulating an arsenal that your widow will need to get rid of someday.


Thanks to all for your sincere reply's. It wasn't but a few years ago that my Father In Law passed and left my Mother In Law with around 20 rifles to deal with. She had an auction and was able to confidently get rid of most of them but to date she still has 3 or 4 she has yet to sell. I think I'll reassess my inventory and get rid of any that are unnecessary so as to leave the water less cloudy and ease the cash flow for the future.


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

rex said:


> All you can do is speculate regret,and it isn't easy.I've traded and sold quite a few off but I really regret 2,a 10" bull barrel Ruger MKII and a Dan Wesson model 15 HVR pistol pack.The Ruger was rifle accurate and the DW is worth 10x what I paid for it.An heirloom is almost a definite no.
> 
> If it isn't something I'm attatched to and don't think it will be discontinued and the price skyrockets if I want to replace it,I'll part with it.


Rex
The Ruger Mark 2 with the ten inch bull barrel is a sweet handgun. I found astainless one at a gun show about a year or so ago and bought it for $550, That was the first one I ever actually seen first hand. 
I was at a pawn shop about a month ago and they had a stainless one there for $295, I bought it and gave it to my oldest son. 
I love these stainless handguns, I picked up a stainless Government Target Mark 2 with the heavy tapered barrel for $250 last spring. 
I sold my old blued Single-Six and bought a stainless Single-Six last summer.
I'd like to buy a 17 caliber Single-Six, but they only make them in the blued finish and only in 17HMR, they don't make a 17 mach2 cylinder. 
I did buy a Marlin bolt action 17HMR with the stainless barrel and laminated stock, this gun is a tack driver. You can shoot a flea between it's eyes setting on your dogs nose. The 17 HMR is a hard hitting little cartridge, it will disintegrate a squirrels head, 22 mag will just punch a hole through.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Zeek_in_NMI said:


> Thanks to all for your sincere reply's. It wasn't but a few years ago that my Father In Law passed and left my Mother In Law with around 20 rifles to deal with. She had an auction and was able to confidently get rid of most of them but to date she still has 3 or 4 she has yet to sell. I think I'll reassess my inventory and get rid of any that are unnecessary so as to leave the water less cloudy and ease the cash flow for the future.


That's exactly what normally always happens. We had an exec secretary in the same boat -- an older lady still working whose hubby died and left her with a plethora of obsolete ancient guns. She asked me if I want any, but I already have everything I need.

I would like a new Ruger ranch rifle, but her collection did not include one of those.


----------

